# Lionel Advice...



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

Since I'm still very new to this, my knowledge on good/bad engines is very limited. I want to start out with a simple 2 engine layout. What I would like to do is get one old school steamer, and one modern deisel. My Scout runs ok but I'm looking to go higher here. 

So, what in your opinion are nice models for both of these? Money isn't really a worry but I would like to keep the total for both under 1K. I have looked through a few catalogs and roamed around online but would like your advice as well. I know that some of these O scale engines can cost an arm and a leg!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

RHD03 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Since I'm still very new to this, my knowledge on good/bad engines is very limited. I want to start out with a simple 2 engine layout. What I would like to do is get one old school steamer, and one modern deisel. My Scout runs ok but I'm looking to go higher here.
> 
> ...


Hello RHD03,

For a "old school" steamer I would suggest you get a Postwar era steam engine. Nothing really every goes wrong with these engines and they will last forever. Maintenance is very easy and theres no electronics so nothing breaks.  Prices for these steam engines vary a lot depending on condition.

Postwar Steam engines I would recommend:

Lionel 671 or 681 or 682 Price: $150 - $250

Lionel 726 or 736 Berkshire Price: $250 - $375

Lionel 2020 Price: $125 - $200

All three engines are very good runners and would probably work for your needs.

If you want to buy a more expensive Steam Engine (More collectable/rare/desirable)

Lionel 746 Northfolk & Western Price: $550 - $1500 (Depends on Condition/boxes/etc.)

Lionel 773 Hudson $1200 - $3-4K (Depends on Condition/boxes/etc.)

Now for a modern day diesel, I would recommend a Lionel SD-70Ace but that's just because I love these engines. They run very well and have great detail.

Go here and scroll to the diesels on the page: (My post)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2777&page=2

There are many types of modern style diesels and its more of your decision on what you like. Im going to list some numbers so you can look them up.

All the SD-70Ace's run between $350 - $450

In Ebay just put SD70ace into search bar to find them.

Lionel Union Pacific "Building America" 6-28264

Lionel Union Pacific Rio Grande 6-28279

Lionel Union Pacific Chicago Northwestern 6-28280 

Lionel Union Pacific Southern Pacific 6-28281

There's more but you get the general idea.

Now if you want to put a little more money into an Modern diesel I would suggest an *ALL DIECAST* Lionel Diesel. All are very detailed/heavy and run very well.

Lionel 6-28306 GE ES44AC Evolution Hybrid Price: $850 - $1200 (Price is quite high b/c they are sold out (Limited Edition)) 

Lionel 6-28320 Canadian Pacific Evolution Hybrid Price: $750

Lionel 6-28314 Union Pacific 3GS21B Genset Switcher Price: $550 - $650

Lionel 6-28323 Norfolk Southern Genset Switcher Price: $650 - $750


What ever you do choose, you really can't do wrong. (I would suggest to stay away from MPC Era 1970 - 1986, the reason I say this is b/c the cars and engines tend to be very cheap during this period of time.) If you have any questions about a certain engine please let me know.

Well this is my two bit on Lionel O gauge trains. Hopefully this "rant" helped you with something. :laugh:

PW - Jason


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

PW_Lionel_Collector said:


> Hello RHD03,
> 
> For a "old school" steamer I would suggest you get a Postwar era steam engine. Nothing really every goes wrong with these engines and they will last forever. Maintenance is very easy and theres no electronics so nothing breaks.  Prices for these steam engines vary a lot depending on condition.
> 
> ...


Wow...thanks for the reply Jason!! Way more info than I thought I would recieve. Thanks a million, I will have to check these out! Hopefully I can get my line up going between now and Feb. Thanks again!


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

RHD03 said:


> Wow...thanks for the reply Jason!! Way more info than I thought I would recieve. Thanks a million, I will have to check these out! Hopefully I can get my line up going between now and Feb. Thanks again!


I'm glad I could help!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Excellent Answer! A+*

Jason,
I don't have any of those engines, so research would be needed. 
I would need a lot of time to answer that question so, Thank You!


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Jason,
> I don't have any of those engines, so research would be needed.
> I would need a lot of time to answer that question so, Thank You!


Absolutley! I have been checking into some of them and have some nice ideas...thanks again!


----------

